# Hi people



## glennroy1983 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi i am new to the forums. 
Been weight training for about 9 months now do it 3 times a week and love it.
am 6'0 and about 160lbs
finding it hard to put on weight every time i put a couple of punds on its gone with in a few days as my job involves alot of walking (postman)
any thing i can do to slow my motablisem down (spelling) 
I am looking to get very big was considering steriods but been put off of them from people have have had bad side affects.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 30, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2005)

glennroy1983 welcome to IM!


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 31, 2005)

Greetings and Salutations!!!!

Welcome to IM


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

Howdy!


----------

